# Looking for land to lease in SW Georgia



## DVS_13 (Oct 7, 2013)

Our lease in Brooks county is not being renewed.... Needless to say we are pretty devastated..... Most of the guys in the club I was in are related... We are looking to lease property in SW Georgia. Something in the area of 400-1000 acres. We would prefer something with a cabin or trailer on site if possible, but not a deal breaker. If you have something like this, send me a PM with county and price per acre. If it sound good we will set up a trip to see the location. HELP!!!!!! We need to be in the woods next season.... We are about 7 guys who have hunted together for over 5 years. I appreciate any help. God bless.

Thank you 
Dan


----------



## DVS_13 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## DVS_13 (Oct 28, 2013)

ttt


----------



## DVS_13 (Mar 2, 2014)

Help!!!


----------



## DVS_13 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## DVS_13 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## DVS_13 (Apr 4, 2014)

Still looking....


----------



## T Sharp (Apr 25, 2014)

Have a 1200 acres club in Stewart. Has a lot of deer/turkey/hogs on it. Has a nice cabin/bath house on it with power/water. If this is something that might work for you all give Lamar a call at 1-423-667-0324  Thanks


----------



## Keegan66 (Jun 11, 2014)

We have openings in Club if interested. located in Nashville Ga., Berrien County if you would want to be in a Club. 3246 acres. Club/Bunk House with Elect.,Deepwell and Camper Hookup. Membership is $1200.00 a year. info @ 229-507-8026.


----------

